# Frer squinted



## Rebecca1361

I have irregular cycles so I’m not exactly sure when everything happens, but I had a positive OPK on Sunday and had egg white type mucus the day before. I would think my period would be here in the next 2-3 days. However, I don’t have any symptoms it will be. I took a test from the same pack yesterday afternoon and there was nothing at all. Used fmu today and got this. Is this a horrible indent or could this be the start of my bfp?


----------



## Rebecca1361

Forgot to attach the pictures.


----------



## HLx

I definitely see what your talking about, but I'm really not sure its soooooo faint! I'd wait a few more days and try it again, after all, if it is an early bfp it's only going to get darker right?


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something when I zoom in but unsure of color. Fingers crossed and keep testing :)


----------



## Hushpuppy730

I think I might see something, I would definitely test again in a few days


----------

